# C4Y Glow in the Dark cube real picture?



## Pietersmieters (Feb 19, 2009)

I checked C4Y and I found this glow in the dark cube (C4Y brand). I'm wondering if it's a real glow or not on the picture (it would be amazing)
http://www.cube4you.com/453_Cube4you-3x3x3-Cube(Glow-in-Dark).html


----------



## Edmund (Feb 19, 2009)

I saw the pic and wondered the same thing. It probably is... but you know how GitD stuff works. you have to put it right under light for a while before you can use it.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't think the picture was influenced by camera exposure:


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 19, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> I don't think the picture was influenced by camera exposure:



Thats REALLY cool


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 20, 2009)

Give it the new shade-shifting stickers.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Feb 20, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> Unknown.soul said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think the picture was influenced by camera exposure:
> ...



Woah I'm gonna buy it and put my shadeshifting stickers on it wohoo


----------



## martijn_cube (Feb 20, 2009)

when will cubesmith come with glow in the dark sticker. like different shape stickers. then it's really cool to solve it in the dark.


----------



## live2die (Feb 20, 2009)

it might just be under a black light


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 20, 2009)

im sure cubesmith wont be far behind at making glow in the dark stickers. this would be so cool to have


----------



## shoot1510 (Feb 20, 2009)

like you can do it anywhere with that kind of cube. Day and night, Field trips and Camps, under the bed at nighttime, and when your mom turn off the lights and says "Time to go to bed", bring out your glow in the dark cube and solve without anyone noticing. Also handy if you lost it in the dark, then you can find it.


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 21, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> like you can do it anywhere with that kind of cube. Day and night, Field trips and Camps, under the bed at nighttime, and when your mom turn off the lights and says "Time to go to bed", bring out your glow in the dark cube and solve without anyone noticing. Also handy if you lost it in the dark, then you can find it.



:confused: But, you have to expose it to light for it to glow.

Rubik (James) said that the center piece is made of a different material than the other cubies. (I don't know why)


----------



## DcF1337 (Feb 21, 2009)

I thought of buying the Silver or Gold, but this cube is far more awesome (aesthetically) than both of them.

I wonder if the glow-in-the-dark plastic makes any difference performance-wise.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Feb 21, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> I thought of buying the Silver or Gold, but this cube is far more awesome (aesthetically) than both of them.
> 
> I wonder if the glow-in-the-dark plastic makes any difference performance-wise.



let's find out and buy one


----------



## Unknown (Sep 14, 2009)

So someone has bought one and tested it? I would buy one too, if the "glow-in-the-dark" plastik makes no difference performance-wise.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Pietersmieters (Sep 14, 2009)

lol, this is pretty old, I already have this puzzle for 4 months or so... And yes it glows superbe!!


----------



## Unknown (Sep 14, 2009)

Does it turns well like the other cube4you speedcubes or are there some drawbacks because of the glowing effect?


----------



## mati rubik (Sep 14, 2009)

did you see the video?

it turns really well (I'm the speedcuber in the video ), just like a normal C4U


----------



## Unknown (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok, super, thanks!
btw. good solve in the dark^^


----------

